# ford 801 starter



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

*ford 801 wont run*

is the same starter drive that works for 2n, 8n or 9n work on the 801?
Sooo, let me tell yall whats going on and see if yall can help me. To begin once I got it home it began to sputter and shut off. I spoke with the previous owner and he said it had sit for appx 2 years. It shut off initially when I was unloading from a flat bed. since that time, I have had the carb off multiple times with no changes...It has tried to start when I have my hand over the air intake but spits and sputters and shuts off again. This is the only way that it will actually try to start now...At this time I have the carb took apart and am soaking it over night in carb cleaner. In the mean time.....the last time I gave it a try, the starter went out. Actually it was the gear come apart which leads me to the initial post up top. The starter....I can deal with but what the heck is the problem....Carb? or could it be something else?

Any help or input would be great.


----------



## JimCobb (Oct 21, 2011)

From what you say I think you may find that you are not getting fuel flow , when you choke it it will pull some fuel due to the suction even if it is being blocked by trash or old gas varnish .
I am in North August SC. I see we are 100 mile naighbors what is a fd shriner ? I am a Noble of the Mystic Shrine .
Keep us informed.
Jim


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

check for a micro screen at carb fuel inlet, Best regards Steve


----------

